# Emerald Coast Blue Marlin Classic



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width=602 align=center bgColor=#000066 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=600 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=0 width=600 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=bottom align=middle><P class="">Sunday, June 21, 2009
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=600 background=Assets/images/icon.gif border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 18px; COLOR: rgb(255,179,16); LINE-HEIGHT: 20px; FONT-FAMILY: Geneva,Arial">Final Standings (Unofficial)









<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width=423 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=bodytxt>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats to Freespool and the rest of the Crew of the Reel Addiction!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrates to the team Jasper. That's one heck of a fish in any ocean. Congrates to all others that fished it. Gene


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Best tourney I have ever had the pleasure to fish in. I had a friggin' blast. We made the mistake of going down below West Florida slope. Dead!! Caught alot of meat, just no size.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Any news on the mate off the FRIENDSHIP? We heard all the drama on the radio. We weren't in the ECC but we fished anyway. Bite was slow. We tagged a white (on a sword rig), pulled another off, caught a nice tuna and a nice wahoo and a couple wehoos, and only saw 2 dolphin the whole trip. All fish caught in dirty water, not even a bite in blue water with all the right ingrediants.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We heard it too. Was even within 15 miles. Man, a hook through the hand, knuckles and 3 fingers...youch! Ya'll get the impression Coast Gaurd was reluctant to come out?


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

If I was involved I would be livid. Those guys are supposed to be able to rescue people in life threatening conditions and situations. I don't know the exact response time but it should've been no more than an hour. On top of that they hit the damn boat with the basket, in 1-2' seas and 5-10 knot breeze. Unacceptable.


----------

